# Current Chapman TV Writing & Producing Student - AMA!



## ElleGee (May 24, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I just completed my first year in Chapman’s TV Writing & Producing program! Just wanted to lend a helping hand or offer any insight or advice if anyone had any questions about the program, the online transition, or just what it’s like here in the OC. Hit me up!


----------

